
Petition: Allow DEFCAD to resume distributing their files - vy8vWJlco
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/allow-defcad-resume-distributing-their-files/J4TrTQkZ
======
danielstudds
Really, who cares? It's on pirate bay, it's been downloaded 100,000 times: if
you want it, it's out there. "Liberty" has already been achieved! Hooray!

~~~
vy8vWJlco
Sure, the files are out - no going back there - but the defcad.org people are
still subject to interference and possible legal issues, so they would
probably still appreciate any support.

